# Hilfe - Riesiger Wasserverlust am neuen Teich !



## Lothar (28. Apr. 2005)

*HILFE Riesiger Wasserverlust am neuen Teich !!!!*

  Hallo. Wir haben seit letzten Sonntag unseren Teich fertigstellt und voll mit Wasser gefüllt. Seit Sonntag ist der Wasserspiegel jedoch täglich um ca. 5 cm gefallen!!! Die Wasserpflanzen der obersten Ebene liegen schon auf dem Trockenen. Der Teich besteht aus 3 Ebenen. Nach dem Ausschachten haben wir zunächst eine  Sandschicht aufgetragen, dann Teichvlies ausgelegt und schlielßlich 1mm-starke Teichfolie ausgelegt. Der Teich ist mit einem Bachlauf verbunden. Als Technik haben wir  sowohl einen Filter und eine Pumpe der Fa. Oase. Dort tritt nirgendwo Wasser aus; haben wir schon überprüft. Auf den Randwall haben wir bepflanzbare Ufermatten von Naturagard gelegt, die sehr weit in den Teich hineinragen (z.T. bis zu 40 cm) und die bis nach außen auf den Boden reichen. Da wir ein Loch bei der dicken Folie und den sonstigen Vorkehrungen eigentlich ausschließen, haben wir einen "Dochteffekt" durch die Ufermatten im Verdacht. Oder könnten es auch die zahlreichen, neu eingesetzen Pflanzen in Pflanzkörben (ca. 30 Stück) sein, die so viel Wasser brauchen? Wir sind momentan ziemlich ratlos und verzweifelt. Wer hat eine Idee oder einen Rat für uns? Vielen Dank für Eure Hilfe.


----------



## Doris (28. Apr. 2005)

Hallo Lothar
Wir hatten Anfangs das gleich Problem,( nur bei unseren ca. 35000 l Wasser im Teich waren es natürlich nicht täglich 5 cm). Nachdem wir das Filterbecken und den Wasserfall nachgeschaut und auseinandergenommen  hatten und dort nichts finden konnten, haben wir uns anderweitig auf die Suche gemacht.
Bei uns hat es daran gelegen, dass wir den Randbereich an einer Stelle etwas zu schräg gemacht haben, so dass die Folie kürzer war als die Ufermatte.Dadurch  war es für uns auch nicht sofort erkennbar. Somit ist das Wasser durch die Ufermatte unter die Folie gelaufen. Nachdem wir den Randbereich etwas  steiler gemacht haben,  ist nun alles wieder in Ordnung. 
Es  wird sicherlich auch noch andere Möglichkeiten geben, hier ist schon mal die erste.


----------



## Dr.J (28. Apr. 2005)

Hallo Lothar,

die Naturagartmatte hat eine sehr hohe Dochtwirkung, was ja auch gewollt ist, da über die Matte das Wasser in eine Sumpfgraben geführt werden soll. Die Dochtwirkung lässt sich leicht überprüfen, indem Du mal nachsiehst, ob die Erde zwischen Matte und Kapillarsperre feucht ist. 







Könntest Du bitte ein paar nähere Informationen und Fotos einstellen? Ich hatte ein ähnliches Problem, wollte aber keinen Sumpfgraben. Deshalb habe ich die Folie um das Ende der Matte geschlagen, um so die Dochtwirkung zu verhindern. Auf der Internetseite von Naturagart ist das sehr schön beschrieben und auch auf dem Beipackzettel der Ufermatte.







Bitte lies auch mal folgende Fachbeiträge:

http://forum.hobby-gartenteich.de/viewtopic.php?t=97
http://forum.hobby-gartenteich.de/viewtopic.php?t=94


----------



## gabi (28. Apr. 2005)

Hi Lothar,

Sand und Vlies und 1mm-Folie müssten meines Wissens eigentlich reichen.

Seit wann liegt die Folie und seit wann ist das Wasser eingefüllt? Es könnte ja die Teichfolie noch nachrutschen.
Hast du schon mal den Bachlauf ausgeschaltet um eine Undichtigkeit dort auszuschließen? Das ist eine der kritischen Stellen.
Füllst du jeden Tag 5 cm nach oder fehlen dann am 2. Tag schon 10 cm?


----------



## Thorsten (28. Apr. 2005)

Hallo Lothar,

ein Dochtefekt halte ich für nicht sehr wahrscheinlich, dafür ist der Wasserverlust einfach zu hoch. (5cm-Tag).

An deiner Stelle, würde ich mal genau den *Bachlauf* / Anschlüsse etc. nochmals prüfen...


----------



## Jürgen (28. Apr. 2005)

*Re: HILFE Riesiger Wasserverlust am neuen Teich !!!!*

Hallo Lothar,

gerade bei etwas kleineren Teichen, deren Verhältnis Volumen zur Teichoberfläche stark in Richtung Oberfläche tendiert, wie in deinem Fall, kann der Verlust durch Kapillarwirkung wegen der Ufermatte schon beachtlich sein. Spätestens wenn es mal ein paar Tage nicht mehr geregnet hat, sollten dir im Uferbereich ständig feuchte Bereiche auffallen. Dann weißt du zumindest sicher woher der Wasserverlust kommt.

MFG...Jürgen


----------



## Teichforum.info (28. Apr. 2005)

Mehrere mögliche Ursachen gleichzeitig auszuschließen ist schwierig, deshalb solltest Du nach dem Ausschlußverfahren vorgehen und systematisch eine mögliche Ursache nach der anderen ausschließen. 

Zunächst mal Bachlauf und Filter einen Tag stilllegen. Fällt der Wasserspiegel weiter, liegt die Ursache nicht im Bereich von Bachlauf und Filter. 1mm Folie ist für einen Teich dieser Größe sicher ausreichend, absolut gesehen aber nicht so superfest. Wenn da wirklich ein Loch drin ist, dann hört der Wasserstand irgendwann auf zu fallen. Auf der Höhe mußt Du dann das Loch suchen. Es gibt auch Firmen, die mit Messgeräten über den elektrischen Widerstand ein Leck lokalisieren können. Da im Gegensatz zu großen Schwimmteichen maximal ein Wasserverlust von 4000 Litern droht, lohnt das aber sicher nicht. 

Wenn ich einen Tipp abgeben müsste, würde ich auf eine Dochtwirkung tippen. Z.B. durch die Ufermatten oder durch diverse Folienfalten. Die Pflanzen kannst Du als Ursache ausschließen. Bei 10 qm Fläche machen 5 cm Wasserverlust ca. 500 Liter aus. Soviel saufen 30 Pflanzen nicht am Tag - auch wenn es WASSERpflanzen sind .


----------



## Harald (29. Apr. 2005)

Hallo Lothar,

ich kann mich dem Gast nur anschließen. Wichtig dabei ist aber, dass Du beim Testen der einzelnen Möglichkeiten auch immer die selben Voraussetzungen schaffst. Du musst also, zumindestens teilweise, auch immer wieder Wasser nachfüllen.


----------



## Lothar (29. Apr. 2005)

*Problem gefunden und beseitigt*

Danke für die vielen Tipps!! Wir haben zunächst die Ufermatten überprüft und neu gelegt. Sie ragten fast überall bis ins Erdreich. Das Problem ist damit beseitigt, jedoch ist der Wasserspiegel wieder genauso schnell gefallen... Daher haben wir heute neu aufgefüllt und nun den Bachlauf und die Pumpe stillgelegt. Vielleicht liegt hier das Problem. Wir werden berichten!

Das Problem ist gefunden und beseitigt!!! Es war der Bachlauf... An der Stelle, wo das Wasser durch das Rohr in den Bachlauf eintritt, sind große Mengen sofort durch das dafür in die Folie geschnittene Loch wieder ins Erdreich versickert. Wir haben den Schlauch nun umgeleitet, so dass kein Loch mehr in der Folie erforderlich ist. Seither hat der Teich kein Wasser mehr verloren. Wir hoffen, es bleibt so.


----------

